# [How to] Find a quick list of posts by yourself or others



## Makai Guy

To find a quick list of *YOUR OWN* posts:
[Note: you must be logged in so that the BBS software "knows" who you are]​​Click *your username* near the upper right corner of the screen to open your user card popup.  From there you have a couple of choices:​
Click on the *Your content* link in the popup, .. or ..


Click on the* username* link in the popup to view your public profile as seen by others.  Once there:
click on your *message count* for a list of all the messages for this account, listed newest first, or ...
 click the *Find* button for choice of searching for _*all this account's content*_ including posts in people's profile pages, or _*all this account's threads*_ for a list of the threads started by this account.

If you want to refine these results, use the more capable forum *Search capabilities*.​
To find a quick list of *ANYONE'S* posts (including your own):

Click on the user's name or avatar wherever you see it (in their post, in a "like" notice at the bottom of someone else's post, in an alert, etc.) to pop up the user's card. 

... OR ...

Click on the *Members* link in the blue bar near the top of the page.  Enter the poster's username in the _*Find Member*_ field in the Members column on the right hand side of the page. If viewing on a small screen mobile device, or in a window too small to show the right hand column, you can display this column as an overly by clicking the Members button above the notable members data.) 


Once viewing the user's *Profile page* , refer to step 2, above.
If you want to refine these results, use the more capable forum *Search capabilities*.​

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

